# what can live together?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

so, i think there was a thread on this somewhere but i can't seem to find it..

what species can live together that aren't too small yet aren't to big? (they're going to be cohabiting with quail and doves btw.. this is going to be in an aviary)

someone else's, not mine and they wanted me to ask here :blush:


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of the finch species will live together, also a lot of people keep budgies and cockatiels together. It all depends whether you intend to breed or not, I have kept cockatiels with finches through the winter with no problem, but then when I put nest baskets in for the finches in the spring, the cockatiels destroyed them. A friend of mine used to do it by trial and error, put them together, first sign of trouble and they were out, never put birds of hugely different sizes together.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

What kind of doves do you have as some species can be aggressive to other birds


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I have know a java dove be attacked & scalped by a male budgie. Female budgies when breeding, can be real vicious. 

Java sparrows, bengalese, zebra finches, canaries, quail, java/diamond doves I have kept happily together. 

Bourkes may be quiet enough too. Cockatiels may be OK also, but all the hook beaked birds like to chew wood etc.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

samurai said:


> What kind of doves do you have as some species can be aggressive to other birds


Agree- larger doves can be surprisingly aggressive- and persistant in harrassing other birds. Javas and diamonds are usually ok, though. For *any* mixing, give plenty of space!


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*finches*

_I found_ java sparrows to be a real pain, any diamond or barbary dove or quail was always seen as a source of nesting material!
Canaries always sound nice, bourkes mix well and aren't destructive to wood, also very quiet compared to cockatiels.
Zebra finches quickly take over a flight just too prolific.
If you have some heat there are many nicer australian finches like bichenos, gouldians etc.


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I keep Java sparrows, St Helenas, Gold Breasts, Gouldians, Owl finches, Society finches, Chinese Painted Quail, Japanese Quail and Golden Pheasants in a large indoor aviary. They all get on great and breed happily.


----------

